# Best cables for hooking up Ipod



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm trying to find out what cable I should buy to get better sound out of my ipod. I have looked at the cables from Red Wine Audio but do not want to spend as much on a single cable as the ipod cost itself.
I am using a Monster Cable RCA to headphone jack right now.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The headphone jack is the worst output to use for audio quality with an iPod. If your iPod has a dock connector a dock will access the iPod line out port. The Apple Universal Dock is only $40-50. You can then use a good quality 3.5mm mini to RCA cable to connect to your stereo.

Or there is one of these which plugs directly into the iPod line out port. http://www.audiophileproducts.com/iplo1


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

RAM Electronics has a similar dock-to-RCA adapter cable for ipods (and they are a forum sponsor  )

I reviewed it when it first came out and it sounded pretty good for compressed audio. The cable connections were pretty solid and it wasn't expensive either.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

This is the one I reviewed:
http://www.ramelectronics.net/ipod-...docking-to-stereo-rca-cable/prodIFEPDRCA.html

$28

They have since come out with ones with USB and other extras in the bundle for people that want to hook up a charger or computer while it's plugged into the stereo.


----------

